# shrimp abt's with Q



## rdknb (Jul 3, 2010)

Made up some cream cheese with shrimp and old bay.  I did not have enough jalapenos so also used a red pepper.








wrapped and ready







All done







Most of the time we mix cheese with crab meat.  The shrimp was good but we like the crab ones better

Thanks for looking


----------



## meateater (Jul 3, 2010)

Those look might tasty. Gonna make some this weekend, it's been a long time. After all I need some fireworks.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 3, 2010)

Yum - looks very tasty.

Question: did you pre-cook the shrimp prior to adding it to the cream cheese mixture?


----------



## rdknb (Jul 3, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> Yum - looks very tasty.
> 
> Question: did you pre-cook the shrimp prior to adding it to the cream cheese mixture?


No I did not, I had done a test run on smoking shrimp a while back so I know it would be cooked ok when I took them off.   225 for 2 1/2 hrs, shrimp nice and pink


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 4, 2010)

Perfect, good to know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


RdKnB said:


> No I did not, I had done a test run on smoking shrimp a while back so I know it would be cooked ok when I took them off.   225 for 2 1/2 hrs, shrimp nice and pink


----------



## deannc (Jul 5, 2010)

Bet those were tasty!  I'm going to have to try these out with crab meat.


----------



## tnbarbq (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try the crab and cheese mix.  Great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 11, 2010)

Any details on the crab and cheese mix? Canned crab or fresh?


----------



## rdknb (Jul 11, 2010)

I use when I can get it.  Which is most of the year. When I can't I use the best I can buy. The cheese is just cream cheese
 


sloweredcivic said:


> Any details on the crab and cheese mix? Canned crab or fresh


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Road King,

I'm gonna make this short & sweet!

*WOW!*

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Jul 11, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> I use when I can get it.  Which is most of the year. When I can't I use the best I can buy. The cheese is just cream cheese


lol what I meant was I use fres when I can get it and best canned when I can not.  Living where I do I can get it fresh most of the year


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks I was confuzzled for sec.... lol


----------

